# Eleaf Melo atty



## Benjamin Cripps (2/3/15)

Has anyone got stock of the Eleaf Melo atty?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip Dunkley (2/3/15)

VapeShop.co.za did last week, not sure about now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (3/3/15)

Thanks @Philip Dunkley! i will have a look!


----------

